

Deconstruct Mona Lisa - ZeroMinx
http://frank.urugate.com/mural/Mural.swf

======
ZeroMinx
webcam mode is even better -->

<http://frank.urugate.com/MyMural/MyMural.swf?mode=cam>

------
PilotPirx
it's funny. you could make a game of it, where two players have to remove
pieces in turns and drop them into a basket until the tower falls. (or the
other way around: build a tower as high as possible. player who stacks the
last piece, making the tower chrash has lost.

~~~
ZeroMinx
Yea that could be quite cool.

When I saw the web cam version I also envisioned something like chatroulette
-- but where you move pieces around. Maybe that could be turned into a game of
some sort..

